# N00b says hello



## Markus (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

my name is Markus and I´m an ... aircraft and history addict. 

The interest in history is pretty general, the one in airplanes very much limited to WW2 and the late inter-war years. The most potent “drugs” I own are Schiffer Military History´s: “America´s 100,000”, “Curtiss Fighter Aircraft” and “Vees For Victory”. 

I’m visiting axishistory.com occasionally, the navweaps forum a bit more often and alternatehistory.com on a daily basis. 

Warning: I´m a fan of the often and unjustly criticised Brewster Buffalo.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Marcus. 

Americas 100,000 is a great book!


----------



## imalko (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Warning: Airframes favorite aircraft is the Wildcat


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Markus!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Markus (Jan 17, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Warning: Airframes favorite aircraft is the Wildcat



*grin* THX for the heads up but I consider the F4F the superior A/C myself. Not as overweight, better protected -especially the fuel tanks- and well manufactured.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2010)

Check out some of the post re the Wil..._that_ thing! I think you'll find it is far from my favourite.......!!! He He!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Markus said:


> *grin* THX for the heads up but I consider the F4F the superior A/C myself. Not as overweight, better protected -especially the fuel tanks- and well manufactured.



hehe Markus. It's a joke we have here. He hates the Wildcat.. but I'm sure Jan (Lucky13) has the Pic of him standing next to a Wildcat!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Markus, wherever you are!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 17, 2010)

welocome onborad from norway 

coffe ? tea ?

favorite aircraft ? dident know such i thing exsisted..

888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2010)

Markus said:


> Warning: I´m a fan of the often and unjustly criticised Brewster Buffalo.



Excellent, a fellow "Brewster Buffalo-ite"

Welcome aboard Markus


----------



## Markus (Jan 17, 2010)

Junkers88A1 said:


> welocome onborad from norway
> 
> coffe ? tea ?



Beer, I´m German!




> favorite aircraft ? dident know such i thing exsisted..
> 
> 888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888



I got that much from your username *Junkers88A1*. *whistle*




vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent, a fellow "Brewster Buffalo-ite"
> 
> Welcome aboard Markus



Huuu, another one. One more and we might loose our "endangered species" status.


----------



## Pong (Jan 17, 2010)

Does Terry hate the Wildcat's big brother too?









Anyway, greetings from Manila and welcome aboard!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2010)

G'day Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 18, 2010)

G'day Markus, welcome to the forum glad to have you on board.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2010)

Where in Germany do you live. I live down near Nurnberg.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Markus (Jan 18, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where in Germany do you live. I live down near Nurnberg.



Near Bielefake(sic). 

By the way, why does "Airframes" hate the Wildcat? I get why people dislike the Buffalo or the Aircobra but the F4F?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2010)

Arlo, the Hellcat is fine!
Markus, I don't really hate the Wildcat (Heck, I said it!!). It's an on-going joke, based on some disparaging remarks I made to Jan (Lucky 13), in response to one of _his_ remarks, during the PTO Group Build in the modelling section! It's a long story, but suffice to say, the rest of the gang here keep bating me with mention of the Wil..._that _thing!!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2010)

Markus said:


> Huuu, another one. One more and we might loose our "endangered species" status.



and heres your 3d!!! I don't know why everybody dislikes the Brewster, maybe that little "money" thing at the plant but the Finns did wonders with the Wildcat fighting the Russians during the Wildcat war. It helped the AVG hold the line against the Japanese as wildcat tried to take Burma wildcat took the long wildcat wildcat wildcat........

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 20, 2010)

Fins used Wildcats? Or do you mean Buffalos?


----------



## Pong (Jan 21, 2010)

Probably Buffalos.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Markus. 8)


Wheels


----------

